# Stela Cyrillic Vs. English



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Some have 'Strela' under the 12, some have it in what appears to be the Cyrillic equivalent. Is the any difference in the watch?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> Some have 'Strela' under the 12, some have it in what appears to be the Cyrillic equivalent. Is the any difference in the watch?


I believe it is cosmetic, they are all 3133s - those that know more about this will no doubt provide full gen.

Personally I bought the "english" version - no reason other that it appealed more than cyrillic........I think it was the way the face was laid out. I'm not complaining it keeps very good time and goes nicely with my black one, as well the 1960s white Poljot Strela and the black Sekonda strela which I was lucky enough to come across.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

There are a large number of Strela reissues out there, ranging from the English-dialled reissue of the 1960s Leonov watch to more dressy versions like the Buran Skykark. Mechanically, they are all the same 3133 chronograph, though some now have the third 'chrono' dail showing 24hr time (31682 movement I think).


----------

